
Coinbase down for maintenance (again) - bartkappenburg
https://www.coinbase.com/dashboard#down
======
thisisit
WSJ story on exactly this phenomena:

"Bitcoin Buyers Get Unwanted Message: Wait in Line"

[https://www.wsj.com/articles/bitcoin-buyers-get-unwanted-
mes...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/bitcoin-buyers-get-unwanted-message-wait-
in-line-1513015711)

------
castis
And now that its back up, Litecoin and Eth buys and sells are disabled.

~~~
smaili
What for?

~~~
castis
If I had to blindly guess, their infrastructure can't keep up with the horde
of people jumping in to make their millions.

------
notjustanymike
I'm amazed it works at all. I suspect the volume of transactions they're
seeing right now is beyond normal.

------
reustle
[github/aws/coinbase] is down

Is there any way to filter these?

